# Viz Wizzz / Meet-up / Playdate - Ottawa ON, (Ottawa-Carleton Region)



## SweetCaroline (Jul 26, 2011)

Happy Sunday!

Would anyone be up for a Viz Wiz / Meet up in the Ottawa area - possibly Bruce Pit - We're open to suggestions - have car, will travel. 

My vizsla, Magnus, will be two in November - we go to the park a lot and do have a couple of viz friends but always like to meet new peeps!

If anyone's up for a fall Ginger Ninja round-up - let me know!


----------



## Ms1234 (May 14, 2010)

Stella and I are very interested! 
We have met 5 new Vizslas at Bruce Pit over the past two weekends. Would love to meet some more!


----------



## Ms1234 (May 14, 2010)

The meet-up will be on Saturday October 15th at 11am at Bruce Pit.
Hope to see some more Ottawa vizslas there!


----------



## The Milo Boy (Oct 1, 2011)

We would love to come to the Viz Wizz! What a great idea! See you all there.


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

Phoebe and I will be there also. I'm hoping to get Tika to come out with her owner also.


----------



## SweetCaroline (Jul 26, 2011)

It's a beautiful day for a Viz Wizzzzz! 8)

We've already taken a mini-walk and it's deceptively warm out (although very windy!) so I believe layers are in order. 

Looking forward to seeing everyone!

Magnus + Carol


----------



## SweetCaroline (Jul 26, 2011)

It was great to meet up with:

[li]Boomer (honorary Vizsla (Britanny)[/li]
[li]Lily[/li]
[li]Milo[/li]
[li]Phoebe[/li]
[li]Stella[/li]

What fun to see the Red Dog Mafia racing around!

Hope we can get together again soon!
Magnus + Mum


----------



## LilyBean (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi Guys!

Lily and I had a great time today! Boomer and Suzanne had fun too! 

It was great to see to see you all!

Looking forward to the next Viz-Wiz date!
Amanda and Lily.

(I'll try to upload a photo that I took today that has all 5 V's and Boomer! Very cute!)


----------



## LilyBean (Oct 15, 2011)

Magnus and Lily.


----------



## LilyBean (Oct 15, 2011)

Lily and Stella playing.


----------



## LilyBean (Oct 15, 2011)

Pheobe.


----------



## SweetCaroline (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for posting the pick, Lilybean! They're fantastic! Yay! -Carol + Mag


----------



## Ms1234 (May 14, 2010)

Great pictures. Most of mine turned out as a big red blur!


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

Great photos Lilybean. I'm shocked that you were able to get a shot of them all together.

It was very nice to meet all of you and your dogs. 

I'm always up for a walk with my v-dogs so count me in for the next one.

Rh.


----------



## jakebaratgray (Feb 2, 2012)

We have been going to the Bruce Pit Park for a few months now (we live an hour away) with our 3 1/2 year old Jake. We have met a few of the vizslas mentioned here and I was delighted when a friend sent me this link. Please let me know when the next Bruce Pit vizsla play date is?


----------

